# Countertenor and Castrato voices in Baroque Opera



## JSBach85

In the last decade, male stars countertenor singing castrato arias from Baroque Operas have emerged becoming famous for their recordings and live recitals. Some of the most famous countertenor are: Philippe Jaroussky, Max Emanuel Cencic, Franco Fagioli, Xavier Sabata, Valer Barna-Sabadus, David Hansen, Flavio Ferri-Benedetti who sing arias for Farinelli, Carestini, Annibali, Caffarelli, Senesino, etc...

Why a countertenor voice is considered to sing castrato roles nowadays? This is one of my favourite baroque arias for castrato:

Leonardo Vinci - "Vo solcando un mar crudele"

Countertenor Franco Fagioli





Female Soprano Simone Kermes





The voice of a 18th century castrato would be closer to a current countertenor voice or to a current female soprano voice?


----------

